# Stabilizer weights for indoor target



## bigbuckdn (Sep 19, 2007)

That would be considered backwards but you need to find what works 
I have seen pros with som crazy bar configurations including back bars on the outside instead of inside


----------



## atjurhs (Oct 19, 2011)

it's going to be what works best for you, all you can do is play around with different configurations


----------



## Aleatorian (Nov 13, 2017)

I would say I'm OK at indoor, I'm regularly hitting 570+ WA18s, not quite at the world level 590+ but good enough to be up there at a few competitions. But I'm also making some big technique changes at the moment.... so... fingers crossed room for improvement

Wouldn't say super heavy front, but the bow is definitely front weighted:

18oz on a 30" long rod with a 10 degree QD
21oz on a 12" side rod mounted on the lower bushing at the back of the riser


----------



## atjurhs (Oct 19, 2011)

Aleatorian said:


> 18oz on a 30" long rod with a 10 degree QD
> 21oz on a 12" side rod mounted on the lower bushing at the back of the riser


that does sound heavy


----------



## 1/2 Bubble Off (Dec 29, 2016)

allizzie said:


> Any good indoor shooters use heavy weight on front stab ..moderate on back?…results indoors 20 yards?


It comes down to what you prefer... At a Star FITA event last year there was an old guy shooting an MQ1. He had a 8" bar on the front with a 12" bar on the back. He shot a very respectable 560something in the Old, Old Guy Class.

My bars are Doinker Podiums and configured a little closer to what is considered "conventional":

Front - 27" with 3.5oz (I keep a 1oz weight in my quiver and have been known to add or remove it to the front bar based on how I'm holding THAT day)
Rear - 12" with 14.5oz



Aleatorian said:


> I would say I'm OK at indoor, I'm regularly hitting 570+ WA18s, not quite at the world level 590+ but good enough to be up there at a few competitions. But I'm also making some big technique changes at the moment.... so... fingers crossed room for improvement
> 
> Wouldn't say super heavy front, but the bow is definitely front weighted:
> 
> ...


Wow... that's 3 pounds of weights!!!!


----------



## atjurhs (Oct 19, 2011)

i too use Doinker Podiums and configured a little closer to what is considered "conventional":

Front - 30" with 3oz
Rear - 15" with 9oz


----------



## Aleatorian (Nov 13, 2017)

1/2 Bubble Off said:


> Wow... that's 3 pounds of weights!!!!


I've generally always shot a heavy setup, use the same for outdoors too, when it gets windy it barely moves unless it is WINDY in the proper UK way!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Plenty of people shoot weight combos that aren’t 1:2 or 1:3. I’m currently running 10oz on a 30” bar and 15oz on a 12” back bar. 

All of us are different and what you need/prefer is up to you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bikeman CU (Nov 27, 2005)

There is no simple formula.
Consider bow geometry- reflex, straight or deflex riser. Different geometry changes the balance point in relation to the grip. Sidebar position- back, front, high or low. Length of front and back rods. How much mass weight can you handle for a complete round. What is the best balance for a solid aim. Having trouble tuning the bow; maybe the side bar has too much weight or is swung too far from the bow. 
Try different combinations, you can always go back.

*You only get points for where the arrow lands. 
*Match your set-up to you and your abilities.
*Find a naturally repeatable form that works for you under stress.


----------



## Ray.L (Apr 29, 2021)

Aleatorian said:


> I would say I'm OK at indoor, I'm regularly hitting 570+ WA18s, not quite at the world level 590+ but good enough to be up there at a few competitions. But I'm also making some big technique changes at the moment.... so... fingers crossed room for improvement
> 
> Wouldn't say super heavy front, but the bow is definitely front weighted:
> 
> ...


I do about the same. It's 1:1 for myself. It's great for outdoors in the wind. I keep it the same for indoors because it feels super weird to shoot a light bow after you have 20+ oz stuck front and rear for a while.


----------



## Hikari (May 15, 2021)

This might be helpful for you: STABILIZERS BALANCE AND BOWS OH MY!

It is specifically for compound.


----------



## jeters66535 (Jun 19, 2020)

I have carbon bars that I made on my bow. 31ish front and 15ish rear. 6 1/4 oz front and 9 oz rear. Just shot at an indoor tournament this past weekend with a 300/50x. Bow holds and reacts very nicely for me. What works for others may not work for you though.


----------



## SScarbrough (May 29, 2017)

Aleatorian said:


> I would say I'm OK at indoor, I'm regularly hitting 570+ WA18s, not quite at the world level 590+ but good enough to be up there at a few competitions. But I'm also making some big technique changes at the moment.... so... fingers crossed room for improvement
> 
> Wouldn't say super heavy front, but the bow is definitely front weighted:
> 
> ...


I would consider that pretty heavy. Curious what other think.


----------



## Aleatorian (Nov 13, 2017)

SScarbrough said:


> I would consider that pretty heavy. Curious what other think.


I think the OP was looking more a people like who have setup like Schloesser like 30oz front and 19oz back. Yes it's heavy in total, but it's not overly front weighted like the Mike setup


----------



## allizzie (Dec 7, 2009)

Aleatorian said:


> I think the OP was looking more a people like who have setup like Schloesser like 30oz front and 19oz back. Yes it's heavy in total, but it's not overly front weighted like the Mike setup


Who an what is mike setup?


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

weight forward setups allow for a more aggressive shot as they help force you to stay into the shot. 

There are a few dudes running weight forward setups; Stephan Hansen, Mike Schleosser, Kyle Douglas, etc (those are just the ones i can remember off of the top of my head)


----------



## tbs (Dec 17, 2015)

allizzie said:


> Who an what is mike setup?


Mike Schloesser, the guy the post above is referencing. He has almost 2:1 front:back distribution.

If you watch some of the pro shootdowns, you'll see that the top guys/gals have configurations that run across the board. More up front, more in back, tons of weight, not so much weight. V bars, single bars in back.

Just gotta find something that feels comfortable and shoot your bow as much as possible.


----------



## atjurhs (Oct 19, 2011)

N7709K said:


> weight forward setups allow for a more aggressive shot as they help force you to stay into the shot.


can you please explain what you mean by "force you to stay into the shot"


----------



## Fleahop (Feb 7, 2009)

Your stabilizer can also cause you to not qualify for certain classes. Freestyle vs Bow hunter.


----------



## Ray.L (Apr 29, 2021)

atjurhs said:


> can you please explain what you mean by "force you to stay into the shot"


Means you have to remain active with your bow arm and back tension. There's not much in the way of settling into the wall and relaxing. Those cams with a reputation for being aggressive, like SVX, don't feel that way at all if you have a weight setup that forces you to have strong tension and direction throughout the entire shot.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

atjurhs said:


> can you please explain what you mean by "force you to stay into the shot"


Kinda a two-fold answer for this.

First, you have the bar setup and what its doing for sight picture. When you purposely weight the main bar so that as tension in the system is lost your point of aim starts dropping out the bottom, you provide a visual tell to the breakdown in form. 

The second part is how the dynamic tension of the shot plays into this relationship. Certain cam systems make it easier to stay strong into the shot, but it can be done with all cam systems. Expanding through the shot and keeping tension between the halves is an independent segment of the shot process to the relaxation and setting of the shoulders. With the aiming point wanting to "fall" out of the center when the dynamic tension bleeds off, the visual cue drives the shooter to stay into the shot and build the tension between the halves to control the float. Higher holding weight helps with this, but its not needed.


----------

